# 90 gallon Tropheus?



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a 90 gallon that currently houses my all male haps and peacocks, and i'm thinking of maybe converting to a tropheus tank

- is it large enough for tropheus?
- are they hard to care for?
- about how many generally can live in a tank this size?
- how many different species do people usually keep together?

i love my male tank, but it's difficult to find fish that fit in the tank and don't all look alike, and i was thinking that maybe a tropheus tank would appear more active and fuller. does anyone have any opinions on the matter?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

ha i forgot there was a tropheus forum, my bad, thanks for moving it


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

Tropheus require maintenance just like all other species but tropheus are sensitive to less than ideal water conditions. If you aren't lazy on the upkeep (stable water temps, filter media service and water changes) of your tanks its not difficult to care for Tropheus.


----------



## Agnag (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree with ssondubs, and as far as tank size a 90 gallon is plenty for a group of adults 12-20, 
I house all my breeding colonies in 75g tanks with no problems.. I wouldn't have less then 12, my groups are between 15 to 18 in each tank...


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

A larger group (12+) will help to spread aggression so the sub-dominants won't die due to stress from the dominant males wrath!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

so you guys would only suggest single species?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Most folks will keep one species in a 4 foot tank. Theoretically you could house 2 small groups in a 90, but breeding will be impaired for both groups. One group could also really dominate the other and if dealing with smaller groups in the first place, you could end up with stress-rleated problems.


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

1 species of Tropheus and a pair of Gobies work well!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

not really what i was hoping for, i was hoping i would be able to get some variety, not concerned about fry, but i don't want stress problems. i guess i should just stick to my haps, peacocks


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

cjacob316 said:


> not really what i was hoping for, i was hoping i would be able to get some variety, not concerned about fry, but i don't want stress problems. i guess i should just stick to my haps, peacocks


Possibly so. I have 20 adult tropheus in a 90 and have not lost a fish in the two years I have had them.
Maybe partly due to good luck and good maintenance but I think the fact that this is all that is in there has a lot to do with it.


----------

